# For new headlights *halos



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Do you have to take the front bumper off to get the headlights off to throw new ones on?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

yes you do... what style did u get they really make these cars look a lot better i love mine..


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I gt the black housing clear lense by spyder. Damn!! It's so worth it tho


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

You could always do a retro fit of led strips in the stock lights, there's a writeup on ls1gto.com. If you have some know how it could save you some cash money.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> You could always do a retro fit of led strips in the stock lights, there's a writeup on ls1gto.com. If you have some know how it could save you some cash money.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Lol it's cool. My girlfriend got me the spyder halos a couple days ago for my birthday. They weren't hard to put on. I thought taking the bumper off and wiring up the halos would've been hell. But now I did it I could do it again on another gto in about 30 minutes.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

PontiacKidd said:


> Lol it's cool. My girlfriend got me the spyder halos a couple days ago for my birthday. They weren't hard to put on. I thought taking the bumper off and wiring up the halos would've been hell. But now I did it I could do it again on another gto in about 30 minutes.
> View attachment 29714
> View attachment 29722
> 
> ...


Nice! They look really good!


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> Nice! They look really good!


Thanks bro, when I have Time I wanna wire it up so when I have my blinker on the halos blink. Kinda like the car is winking haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

PontiacKidd said:


> Thanks bro, when I have Time I wanna wire it up so when I have my blinker on the halos blink. Kinda like the car is winking haha
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That would be cool, but sounds like it might be pretty difficult.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> That would be cool, but sounds like it might be pretty difficult.


Yea I don't want to blow any fuses either. What I thought would be cool to is you know how audi's have the white led strip but when they put the blinker on the strip goes orange/amber? That'd be sick 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DR3DD (Aug 12, 2014)

Got a write-up on how to install these and wire up the halos?


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

DR3DD said:


> Got a write-up on how to install these and wire up the halos?




I spliced my wires that went to the blinkers and wired my halos to those and electric taped them up. So halos come on when I have my marker lights on. I didn't run a relay


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

